# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dan planeta Zemlje u Splitu

## zrinka

Pozivamo Vas na proslavu Dana planeta Zemlje u Splitu, na Pjaci, u *utorak 22.4. 2008. od 17-21 h.*
Bit cemo skupa sa Udrugom Sunce i Lush-em.

Na rodinom standu cete se moci informirati o rodinim aktivnostima, uzeti nase letke i brosure te kupiti rodine majice i platnene pelene.

Povodom obilježavanja Dana planeta Zemlje RODA je snizila cijenu platnenim pelenama "Rodina pusa" na 80 kuna, a dodatnim ulošcima na 14 kuna.

vidimo se  :D

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## zhabica

jos podizem  :D

----------


## zhabica

i joooooooooos  :D

----------


## Loryblue

> Na rodinom standu cete se moci informirati o rodinim aktivnostima, uzeti nase letke i brosure te *kupiti rodine majice* i platnene pelene.


može li se unaprid znat koje će majice bit u ponudi (za nas koje na takve akcije šaljemo izaslanike u liku i djelu vlastitih roditeljaca  :Grin:  ), pa da mamu naputim na Pjacu u utorak.

----------


## zhabica

:D

ja se samo nadam da ce bit za kupit ona mala smisna zuta maja na kojoj je pisalo "ja sam mamino sunce"   :Zaljubljen:   :Grin:  sad mi je zaj sta je nisan prosle godine uzela...

----------


## happy mummy

majice su stigle iz zg, boje ljetne, zive, prekrasne... ima ih sa svim natpisima u barem jednoj boji i velicini.

----------


## zhabica

:D yeeeeeeeeeeeee, happy imas pp

----------


## princess puffy

ako bude kiša?

----------


## zhabica

ma nece bit kisa! vidimo seeeeeeee!!!!!!!  :D

----------


## zrinka

nema kise, sunce sija
vidimo se  :D

----------


## zhabica

nije bilo kise  :D i one maje koju san tila al su bile neke druge   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## princess puffy

ja sam svoju princezu počastila s tri (prve njene RODINE ) majice, a ponosna majka se počastila s dvije

----------


## wana

Dizem ovaj topic iz mrtvih.  :Smile: 

Pita Jure hoce li biti i ove godine obiljezavanja Dana planeta Zemlje?
Ako hoce, kad, gdje i kome se javiti ?
 :Wink:

----------

